# بحث ماجستير..هل من طرق جديدة لمعالجة المياه العادمة؟



## محمد سعيد جبر (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الكرام ...

كيف يمكننا استغلال الطاقة الشمسية في تسخين المياه العادمة بغرض معالجتها، ( مثال: تجميع أشعة الشمس بواسطة السخانات الشمسية المستخدمة في البيوت).

أريد طريقة عملية تمكنني من إجراء تجربة على ذلك .. أنا أقوم بعمل بحث ماجستير في مجال معالجة المياه العادمة ..

وإن كان لديكم أفكار جديرة بالبحث وعمل رسالة الماجستير عليها ، فأفيدونا بها للضرورة..

وجزيتم كل خير

أخوكم/
م. محمد سعيد جبر


----------



## eng-hym (13 مايو 2011)

انا ايضا في صدد العمل بهذا المجال في معالجة المياه العادمة ولكن ليس بطريقة الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## mhd00100 (20 مايو 2011)

اخي العزيز انا عملت الموضوع اللي تبحث عنه وعرضناه بمؤتمر علمي بتركيا 
وانا ممكن اساعدك وافيدك منيح كتير 
ولكن بدي منك خدمه بالمقابل 
ممكن نتواصل على الايميل 
هاي ايميلي mhd00100(at)Hotmail(.)com
ممكن تضيفني ونتحدث 
موفق


----------

